# Hercules (Mythology) vs Thor (Mythology)



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 16, 2011)

Who wins this fight?


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 16, 2011)

Thor. Mjolnir breaks everything it hits. Try Hercules and Thor(Myth) VS Narutoverse


----------



## Gone (Oct 16, 2011)

Thor is a god, Hercules is a demigod. Thor wins.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 16, 2011)

> Thor. Mjolnir breaks everything it hits. Try Hercules and Thor(Myth) VS Narutoverse



Either one would solo the Narutoverse in a bloody rape so bad that it wouldn't be funny.



> Thor is a god, Hercules is a demigod. Thor wins.



That's some bad logic right there. Hercules became a God later on, but I chose to go with the Demigod version since Thor can be killed to and God Herc can't be killed.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't know about Thor but I imagine he beats Hercules.



> Hercules became a God later on, but I chose to go with the Demigod version since Thor can be killed to and God Herc can't be killed.



Hercules as a god doesn't have feats does he?


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 16, 2011)

Hercules held up the universe on his shoulder. But Thor's hammer breaks anything it hits and it's homing. There are no NLF's in mythology


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 16, 2011)

> Hercules as a god doesn't have feats does he?



It's said that the Gods can't die. If they're wounded they just heal and come back later. That's why all of the Titans and Gods had to be locked up rather then killed.

As for feats, of God Heracles, some sources say that the events of the Gigantomachy took place after he died. I also believe that in the little Illiad he teleported or something to where Odysseus was to convince Philoctetes to fight in the Trojan War.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pfft, Thor can drink an ocean's worth of beer.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 17, 2011)

A demigod vs. a full god.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 17, 2011)

Asassin said:


> A demigod vs. a full god.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


That really means nothing.


----------



## Hale (Oct 17, 2011)

Does Medusa's Head work on thor?


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Oct 17, 2011)

Asassin said:


> A demigod vs. a full god.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



Thor being a god means nothing. Hercules beat the greek god of death(cant remember his name atm).


----------



## hammer (Oct 17, 2011)

also they are different methodologies


----------



## Francesco. (Oct 17, 2011)

Mythology Thor probably is a lighting timer...


----------



## Hunter (Oct 17, 2011)

OP you're pitting a God against a demi-god.

Thor in mythology has handled monsters that are perceived to be as strong as Heracles.
Zeus has been shown to be the strongest of the Gods in the Olympian pantheon and feared with his Lightning. Thor has pretty much about the same godly powers as Zeus and isn't even the chief God, Odin is. Heracles is strong, very strong but so is Thor who is a God. Thor and Heracles can wrestle on the ground and beat the snot out of each other but in the end all Thor would need to do is lightning strike Heracles and split his skull open with Mjolnir which splits or smashes anything it hits.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hale said:


> Does Medusa's Head work on thor?



Perseus killed her. Also it has never been shown to still have her powers in it in mythology and Perseus doesn't even pick it up....



On Hercules vs. Thor. 
_Strength:_ Hercules held up the sky, don't know how high this is to scale, and him wrestling with (mortal) Zeus caused earthquakes. 
Thor is able to go toe to toe with the around moon-sized J?rmungandr and lifted it up to the sky. He nearly out wrestled age.

I'd say they are pretty equal here...

However Thor has the power to throw lightnings control weather, a flying chariot, and a belt and Gloves to further increase his strength. Hercules has his invulnerable lion cape and a poisonous bow.

And then there is Mj?lnir. A weapon so heavy only he can lift it.(And only use it due to his other equipment.) And itn is said to smash everything it hits. I think Thor wins.

Also the Monsters he fought were a threat to the whole pantheon. Hercules monster were pretty powerful but not that impressive(aside of the Gigantes).

*My vote is on Thor!* Oh and both could solo the HST.


----------



## Francesco. (Oct 17, 2011)

The character of mythology are cool, deserve a page into OBD wiki.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Hercules absolutely smashes Thor into the ground. Anyone, who thinks Thor stands a chance knows nothing about mythology.

Hercules regularly defeated Gods in battle like Ares, Thanotos and Pontus. He drew with Zeus himself in a wrestling match and was fighting Apollo himself.

He can fire arrows at the sun, held up the sky and killed monster after monster. One touch from his arrow is going to kill you. His lion skin is impervious to most armours and he is skilled with every weapon.

Hercules held up the sky. Thor failed to hold up the Midgard Serpent. Hercules beat Death, Thor lost to Old age.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 17, 2011)

arednad said:


> Hercules absolutely smashes Thor into the ground. Anyone, who thinks Thor stands a chance knows nothing about mythology.
> 
> Hercules regularly defeated Gods in battle like Ares, Thanotos and Pontus. He drew with Zeus himself in a wrestling match and was fighting Apollo himself.
> 
> ...



Thanatos = fodder, he got trolled by Sisphos
Zeus was transformed into a human, when he wrestled Hercules(still impressive)
Hercules was shooting a bunch of Arrows at Apollo, then they talked it out. They never really fought
Thor lasted pretty long against the midgard serpents' poison he won't die from one of hercules arrows.

Hercules still has no answer against Thor's attacks. He killed the midgard serpent, which is much larger than any of the beasts Hercules fought.(Of whom I'd say carrying around Cerberus is the most impressive)


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Thanatos = fodder, he got trolled by Sisphos
> Zeus was transformed into a human, when he wrestled Hercules(still impressive)
> Hercules was shooting a bunch of Arrows at Apollo, then they talked it out. They never really fought
> Thor lasted pretty long against the midgard serpents' poison he won't die from one of hercules arrows.
> ...



Thanatos is not Fodder? He is the God of death himself, who know man could overcome, Hercules still managed to do so.

Sisyphus was a genius and managed to chain him with his own weapon, but that has nothing to do with is strength.

Nor Hercules never shot arrows at Apollo. That incident was when he went to Apollo's oracle at Delphi to seek penance for another murder. Apollo, refused to give him the advice he needed, so Heracles decided to make off with the tripod. They had a fight, before Zeus stopped it.

He shot at the sun God, Helios, because it was too hot and missed him by a whisker.

Stop being ridiculous. Thor died from  the Midgard Serpent's poison. Hercules poison is so strong that a single scratch drops a Centaur dead. No chance Thor could survive. Even an immortal like Chiron had his blood boiling and had to choose death.

Hercules regularly killed Giants, that were climbing up to heaven He dragged Cerberus from Hell. He wrestled with Zeus himself. When he tried to free Pirithous he caused the entire world to shake. 

Thor struggled to lift up the giant made out of clay when he fell on him Hercules fought Gods and won.


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2011)

Comparing a centaur to Thor? Cool story bro. 

Also this holding up the sky?  im baffled how is that possible?


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 17, 2011)

arednad said:


> Thanatos is not Fodder? He is the God of death himself, who know man could overcome, Hercules still managed to do so.


 He is just a daimon, human's fate. Plate used that word to describe spirits (and one's mind)He is more of a messenger than anything else. Far below the twelfe Olympian gods He doesn't rule the underworld like Hades does. Someone on Hercules level being able to beat him isn't surprising. Shure he is called "god" but so are nymphes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nor Hercules never shot arrows at Apollo. That incident was when he went to Apollo's oracle at Delphi to seek penance for another murder. Apollo, refused to give him the advice he needed, so Heracles decided to make off with the tripod. They had a fight, before Zeus stopped it.


 
This story isn't included in any of my mythology books. I don't doubt it so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He shot at the sun God, Helios, because it was too hot and missed him by a whisker.



Well I have one story, where he shots Helios, one where it is Apoll. In one he misses in one he hits the Charriot not the god. Not surprising since the cults got mixed up with Helios belief becoming more and more forgotten during antike greek times



> Stop being ridiculous. Thor died from  the Midgard Serpent's poison. Hercules poison is so strong that a single scratch drops a Centaur dead. No chance Thor could survive. Even an immortal like Chiron had his blood boiling and had to choose death.


He died however he still won against the serpent. Dropping a centaur dead isn't much of feat, since those guys are merely superpowered. Chiron was immortal but aside of his wisdom and him being a great teacher, I don't remember anything impressive from him. J?rmungandr is said to poison the air on a planetary scale in Ragnar?k, that is on a totally different level.



> Hercules regularly killed Giants,


So does Thor, hence his name giantkiller



> When he tried to free Pirithous he caused the entire world to shake.


That's pretty impressive but not above lift6ing the Midgard snake.



> Thor struggled to lift up the giant made out of clay when he fell on him


 Good that low ends get thrown out here.



> Hercules fought Gods and won.


Thor could beat every Asgardian god. Safe for (probably) Odin.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> On Hercules vs. Thor.
> Strength: Hercules held up the sky, don't know how high this is to scale, and him wrestling with (mortal) Zeus caused earthquakes.
> Thor is able to go toe to toe with the around moon-sized J?rmungandr and lifted it up to the sky. He nearly out wrestled age.
> 
> I'd say they are pretty equal here...



No. No. No. If we're looking at strength, Hercules clearly beats out Thor. Saying Thor wins is possible, but in strength he isn't Herc's equal. He casually seperated Europe and Africa because he was to lazy to take the long way around.

And for everyone saying that a Norse God beats a Demigod, please explain. Herc's beaten plenty of  Gods from the Greek pantheon (Who are immortal unlike the Norse Gods who do die) and has a hax weapon and invulnerability.



> Hercules still has no answer against Thor's attacks. He killed the midgard serpent, which is much larger than any of the beasts Hercules fought*.(Of whom I'd say carrying around Cerberus is the most impressive)*



The Gigantomachy.



> Mythology Thor probably is a lighting timer...



When Zeus seperated Apollo and Hercules he did it using lightning. There are two ways to look at that. Either Herc's a lightning timer, or he tanked it.



> He died however he still won against the serpent. Dropping a centaur dead isn't much of feat, since those guys are merely superpowered. Chiron was immortal but aside of his wisdom and him being a great teacher, I don't remember anything impressive from him. J?rmungandr is said to poison the air on a planetary scale in Ragnar?k, that is on a totally different level.



One Poison arrow should thoroughly screw Thor over (if it lands). It basically kills immortals in Greek Myth (makes them want to die and causes them tremendous amount of pain anyway), and unlike Greek Gods Thor can die.

If I made this God Herc it wouldn't be fair because even if Thor beat Herc, he wouldn't get off scott free and Herc could just come again and again and again until he was dead because Greek Gods don't die.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

The biggest thing Thor has going for him is the Mjolnir. Since its said to obliterate anything it hits. Everything else, Herc has the advantage.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 17, 2011)

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> Thor being a god means nothing. Hercules beat the greek god of death(cant remember his name atm).



yeah i know, but typically even lower-tier full gods are stronger than demigods (though the latter is still capable of defeating the former via smarts, skills, or whatever insane magic doohickey).


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It's said that the Gods can't die. If they're wounded they just heal and come back later. That's why all of the Titans and Gods had to be locked up rather then killed.



And yet there are no Gods left today. Where did they all go?

Answer: Kratos killed them. :ho


----------



## Solrac (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> And yet there are no Gods left today. Where did they all go?
> 
> Answer: Kratos killed them. :ho



Neo-pagan revivals anyone? I think they still might be here, just not as showy as they used to be.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> yeah i know, but typically even lower-tier full gods are stronger than demigods (though the latter is still capable of defeating the former via smarts, skills, or whatever insane magic doohickey).



Hercules was above most of the Greek Pantheon including the major ones. He was fighting Apollo and he chased Hades off the battlefield during one of his campaigns. Hades being a greater God then the rest with the exception of Zeus and Poseidon.

"With them huge Hades also suffered from a sharp arrow, when this same man, this Hercules, a son of aegis-bearing Zeus, shot him in Pylos"

~Homer

He also beat other Gods in that war.

During the same war Hera, Poseidon, and Hades were allies of Neleus.  Ares fought on the side of Neleus until Herakles wounded him in the thigh with a spear thrust and forced him to withdraw.  Herakles also wounded Hades in the shoulder with an arrow, and he shot Hera in the right breast with a three-pronged arrow that caused her “incurable pain.”

A while ago I saw someone post on here that Heracles beat Poseidon and I didn't remember that happening. I guess this is where that information came from.



> And yet there are no Gods left today. Where did they all go?
> 
> Answer: Kratos killed them.



Those were fakes. The real gods went into hiding because of Kratos' manliness.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Those were fakes. The real gods went into hiding because of Kratos' manliness.



So they hid because they were scared shitless that his man-aura alone would rape them all and impregnate them just from proximity? Same result, in the end. A god is only as powerful as the belief in him, all things said. :ho


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No. No. No. If we're looking at strength, Hercules clearly beats out Thor. Saying Thor wins is possible, but in strength he isn't Herc's equal. He casually seperated Europe and Africa because he was to lazy to take the long way around.
> 
> And for everyone saying that a Norse God beats a Demigod, please explain. Herc's beaten plenty of  Gods from the Greek pantheon (Who are immortal unlike the Norse Gods who do die) and has a hax weapon and invulnerability.
> 
> ...



Ehm, you don't have to kill up your opponent to win. You just have to knock him down.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> So they hid because they were scared shitless that his man-aura alone would rape them all and impregnate them just from proximity? Same result, in the end. A god is only as powerful as the belief in him, all things said.



Exactly this. Kratos was the only real God in that pathetic pantheon.



> Ehm, you don't have to kill up your opponent to win. You just have to knock him down.



Rerferring to the immortality of Classical Gods? The Classical Gods could regenerate anything and didn't die. The Norse Gods did die. To reiterate, Prometheus had his liver eaten out every day because it just grew back. Hera was shot in the heart with an arrow and healed. Asgardians die from mistletoe. JK, seriously though if this was God Herc Thor wouldn't be able to win because Herc's already invulnerable (especially with Nemean Skin), but he'd regenerate any wounds that Thor would give him.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 17, 2011)

But they still could be knocked. If not, how did Zeus defeat the Titans and imprison them?


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> But they still could be knocked. If not, how did Zeus defeat the Titans and imprison them?



He dropped a mountain range on them. Pinning them down with a few million tons of rock did the trick.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 17, 2011)

In Greek Mythology, the sky is considered the entire universe beyond Earth IIRC, so Hercules technically help up the universe. Mjolnir breaks anything it hits, though, so Thor takes this.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> But they still could be knocked. If not, how did Zeus defeat the Titans and imprison them?



Tossing them into Tartarus if I remember correctly and locking them up.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> In Greek Mythology, the sky is considered the entire universe beyond Earth IIRC, so Hercules technically help up the universe. Mjolnir breaks anything it hits, though, so Thor takes this.



Where did this rubbisht hat Mjolnir breaks everything it hits come from? It is simply not true at all. He hit the a mountain with it and did not destroy the mountain. Thor is outclassed strength wise and skill wise.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> He is just a daimon, human's fate. Plate used that word to describe spirits (and one's mind)He is more of a messenger than anything else. Far below the twelfe Olympian gods He doesn't rule the underworld like Hades does. Someone on Hercules level being able to beat him isn't surprising. Shure he is called "god" but so are nymphes.


Plato is not true Greek Mythology. Hence why he was killed. He argued against the concept of the mythological Zeus. Thanatos was the son of Nyxx and a powerful God in his own right. 

Speaking of the Olympian 12 guess who defeated Ares. Yes Hercules. Guess, who drove of Hera. Yes Hercules. Since you brought up Hades, guess again, who drove him form the battle.


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is included in most decent mythological books and often depicted on vases.


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the two myths are not related in any way. They also occurred at different points in Hercules's life.


> He died however he still won against the serpent. Dropping a centaur dead isn't much of feat, since those guys are merely superpowered. Chiron was immortal but aside of his wisdom and him being a great teacher, I don't remember anything impressive from him. J?rmungandr is said to poison the air on a planetary scale in Ragnar?k, that is on a totally different level.


A scratch dropped a Centaur immediately. Chiron was the half brother of Zeus, Poseidon and Hades. Not that is just, because he is so huge. The Hydra's poison is more potent since a the slightest scratch kills everyone.


> So does Thor, hence his name giantkiller


Thor could not remove Thialfi's legs off him. 

Hercules on the other hand was dragging giants across Greece. These giants were so big that they had to be buried under volcanic islands.


> That's pretty impressive but not above lift6ing the Midgard snake.


Hercules lifted up the Sky. That beats lifting up part of the Midgard Serpent. Thor failed to lift it up.


> Good that low ends get thrown out here.


It is not  a low end it is the limit of his strength. When Thialfi fell on his neck, Thor did not possess the required strength. This is one of his most famous myths. Hercules splits Africa and Europe for fun. Thor on the other hand could not even smash a mountain. Hercules killed the Nemean Lion, which tried to kill the moon.


> Thor could beat every Asgardian god. Safe for (probably) Odin.


Great for him the Asgardian guards are MUCH MUCH weaker than the Greek ones. Hercules could destroy all of them. Hercules is one of the strongest Greek Gods.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

It should be noted that while Titans can't die, Olympians can. It's just that MORTALS can't do it. Asklepios, the god of doctors, was killed by Zeus... struck by lightning because he raised a mortal from the grave for gold, it pissed Hades off and he asked Zeus to remove him.

His dad Apollo didn't take it well and slaughtered the Cyclopses in retaliation.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> It should be noted that while Titans can't die, Olympians can. It's just that MORTALS can't do it. Asklepios, the god of doctors, was killed by Zeus... struck by lightning because he raised a mortal from the grave for gold, it pissed Hades off and he asked Zeus to remove him.
> 
> His dad Apollo didn't take it well and slaughtered the Cyclopses in retaliation.



Asclepius was originally a demigod and became a god aftyer Zeus killed him.



> Since you brought up Hades, guess again, who drove him form the battle.



Chasing off Hades is probably a greater feat then beating Hera and Ares (in the same fight too). I'm not saying that he wins, but I feel compelled to defend him since most people seem to be against him here.



> Thor could beat every Asgardian god. Safe for (probably) Odin.



That's true, but in the grand scheme of things Greek Mythology is much stronger then Norse Mythology. In fact, both of them are weak compared to other religions and myths like the Aztec Myths and Hinduism.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 17, 2011)

arednad said:


> Plato is not true Greek Mythology. Hence why he was killed. He argued against the concept of the mythological Zeus. Thanatos was the son of Nyxx and a powerful God in his own right.



You totally missed the point here however I cocede on debate. 

Splitting Africa and Europe is too much. Could you tell me when he did that?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> You totally missed the point here however I cocede on debate.
> 
> Splitting Africa and Europe is too much. Could you tell me when he did that?



His Labour to get the Cattle of Geryon who lived somewhere beyond Spain. He seperated them because at that time Africa and Europe were connected and he didn't want to go around.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Asclepius was originally a demigod and became a god aftyer Zeus killed him.



Uh, actually, no. Asklepios didn't become a god, he became a constellation. You probably know it as Serpentarius, or Ophiuchus - the snake carrier.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> You totally missed the point here however I cocede on debate.
> 
> Splitting Africa and Europe is too much. Could you tell me when he did that?



On his way to steal Geryon's cattle. He was sailing from Greece and wanted to reach North Spain. Unfortunately Europe and Africa were still joined together so he swung his club and smashed them apart. Then made his was to complete his labour.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> Uh, actually, no. Asklepios didn't become a god, he became a constellation. You probably know it as Serpentarius, or Ophiuchus - the snake carrier.



Nope. He became a God. They also made a constellation for him though. Heracles became a God too. And they made a constellation for him.

Ovid, Metamorphoses 2. 644 ff (trans. Melville) (Roman epic C1st B.C. to C1st A.D.) :
 "[Asclepius] healer of the world. Often men shall owe health and life, and yours shall be the right to win again departed souls, and, though you dare this once in heaven's despite, Jove's [Zeus'] bolt will thwart that gift a second time. You, now divine, shall be a lifeless corpse, and from a corpse become divine again, and twice you shall renew your destiny." [N.B. Asklepios was deified after death through the intercession of Apollon.]


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Uh, actually, no. Asklepios didn't become a god, he became a constellation. You probably know it as Serpentarius, or Ophiuchus - the snake carrier.



Yes he did become a God. He was one of the few mortals to be turned into a God.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Nope. He became a God. They also made a constellation for him though. Heracles became a God too. And they made a constellation for him.



No, it's explicitly mentioned that after his death his body was taken by Zeus and put in the firmament as a constellation. Never became a God after death like Herc.

It's the Cyclopses that made Zeus's thunderbolts that were revived, in a textbook dick move, by Zeus after Apollo came back from his punishment on Earth.

Hyginus, Astronomica 2. 14 Latin Mythography C2nd A.D, in case you wonder. Wiki mentioned it, and it was correct for once.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

Ovid, Metamorphoses 2. 644 ff (trans. Melville) (Roman epic C1st B.C. to C1st A.D.) :
 "[Asclepius] healer of the world. Often men shall owe health and life, and yours shall be the right to win again departed souls, and, though you dare this once in heaven's despite, Jove's [Zeus'] bolt will thwart that gift a second time. You, now divine, shall be a lifeless corpse, and from a corpse become divine again, and twice you shall renew your destiny." [N.B. Asklepios was deified after death through the intercession of Apollon.]


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

So we have two sources, and Hyginus disagrees with Ovid. Figures, not once that two sources agree on something...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

^There are about two sources that say Asclepius was made into a constellation and all of the others say that he was a God. They even built temples for him.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

They built temples for Pan too and Pan wasn't even a full god...


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> No, it's explicitly mentioned that after his death his body was taken by Zeus and put in the firmament as a constellation. Never became a God after death like Herc.
> 
> It's the Cyclopses that made Zeus's thunderbolts that were revived, in a textbook dick move, by Zeus after Apollo came back from his punishment on Earth.
> 
> Hyginus, Astronomica 2. 14 Latin Mythography C2nd A.D, in case you wonder. Wiki mentioned it, and it was correct for once.



Not really a dick move by Zeus at all. If anyone was a dick and a coward it was Apollo. Yes he had a right to be angry, but he took his anger out on the poor Cyclops, who were just doing their duty. He was too scared to vent his anger on Zeus. Ascelepius was ruining everything by bringing humans back to life. According to most accounts he knew he was violating the law of Zeus, but did so for gold. 

*Pseudo-Hyginus, Fabulae 251 :
"Those sho, by permission of the Parcae [Moirai, Fates], returned from the lower world . . . Asclepius, son of Apollo and Coronis."*

*"Medicine can cure all human pains . . . the god of Epidaurus [Asclepius] by his Cretan herbs restored the lifeless Androgeon to his father's [Minos of Crete's] hearth."*

*"In Greece they worship a number of deified human beings, Alabandus at Alabanda, Tennes at Tenedos, Leucothea, formerly Ino, and her son Palaemon throughout the whole of Greece, as also Hercules [Herakles], Aesculapius [Asklepios], the sons of Tyndareus [Dioskouroi]."*

As for Zeus he has a job to do. He runs the universe. Sometimes he has to go against what he wishes for universal harmony. Never more notable than when he wanted to save his son Sarepedon.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> They built temples for Pan too and Pan wasn't even a full god...



Where do you get Pan was not a full God from?


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 17, 2011)

We could just use Asklepios and Asclepius as two different characters.

Actually there are some differences in the perception of mythologic gods beetween the old Greek and the later Roman view.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Zeus also litters the world with his bastard half children, and more often than not has it coming when he has to mop up the mess HIS neglected kids cause.

I feel no pity for him overall.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

^Yeah. Zeus was a dick. As were almost everyonther God with the possible exceptions of Hestia, Asclepius, Hephaestus, Hades (if you'll believe it), and Demeter. And even then Asclepius, Demeter and Hephaestus weren't perfect.



> They built temples for Pan too and Pan wasn't even a full god...



Pan was a full God. Just like Chiron who was a Centaur and a god. Pan was a satyr and a god.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Always looked to me like he was an extremely powerful forest spirit, personally...


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Zeus also litters the world with his bastard half children, and more often than not has it coming when he has to mop up the mess HIS neglected kids cause.
> 
> I feel no pity for him overall.



Not true at all. Zeus's children with a couple of exceptions tend to be heroes, who do lots of good for man kind. It is Poseidon, who fathers neglected bastards with anger problems.

Zeus also tends to watch out for his children a lot. Like when he protected Perseus from the sea. Sent Athene to help him. Made Minos king, went to dinner with Tantalus etc.

He also had the prophecy hanging over his head that if he had a child with a certain women, the boy would overthrow him. Adversely if he did not have a son with a certain woman then he would be overthrown.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Yeah. Zeus was a dick. As were almost everyonther God with the possible exceptions of Hestia, Asclepius, Hephaestus, Hades (if you'll believe it), and Demeter. And even then Asclepius, Demeter and Hephaestus weren't perfect.
> .



Asclepious was  dick and went to far, hence Zeus having to hand out punishment. Hephaestus was just as bad as the others and the same goes for Demeter. Hestia, Hebe, Athene, Hermes were the best out of the Olympiands.

Hades was not too bad either except for kidnapping Pereshone, though he probably had Zeus' permission.

Zeus was not as bad as he is made out to be. He was fair most of the time, but had a big weakness for women. Apart from that he was generally a good father and judge.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Always looked to me like he was an extremely powerful forest spirit, personally...



In most stories he is the son of Hermes.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> Asclepious was dick and went to far, hence Zeus having to hand out punishment. Hephaestus was just as bad as the others and the same goes for Demeter. Hestia, Hebe, Athene, Hermes were the best out of the Olympiands.
> 
> Hades was not too bad either except for kidnapping Pereshone, though he probably had Zeus' permission.
> 
> Zeus was not as bad as he is made out to be. He was fair most of the time, but had a big weakness for women. Apart from that he was generally a good father and judge.



Asclepius was healing people. He was saving lives.

Hades has a fault too. But the kidnapping is the only negative thing he did. Zeus has many faults.

Hephaestus did one bad thing (it was pretty bad) and that was the end of it. Athena punished Arachne for being better then her and punishing Medusa for getting raped by Poseidon in her temple. And Hermes? He's the god of thieves and liars.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Asclepius was healing people. He was saving lives.
> 
> Hades has a fault too. But the kidnapping is the only negative thing he did. Zeus has many faults.



According to most of the stories he brought someone back to life, because he was paid lots of money. He knew it was wrong, but still went ahead and did it. He overstepped the mark and went against the Cosmic balance. He had no right to do what he did. If Zeus would not save one of his favourite sons to keep the balance then what right does Asclepius have to raise someone to make a nice earning.

Yes Zeus had faults, but he had lots of good qualities, which people overlook like rewarding the weak. He was the god of Hospitality and protected strangers. He if the guy, who is supposed to be the founder of law. He had faults, but he was good ruler of the world.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> According to most of the stories he brought someone back to life, because he was paid lots of money. He knew it was wrong, but still went ahead and did it. He overstepped the mark and went against the Cosmic balance. He had no right to do what he did. If Zeus would not save one of his favourite sons to keep the balance then what right does Asclepius have to raise someone to make a nice earning.
> 
> Yes Zeus had faults, but he had lots of good qualities, which people overlook like rewarding the weak. He was the god of Hospitality and protected strangers. He if the guy, who is supposed to be the founder of law. He had faults, but he was good ruler of the world.



Most stories say that he was just helping people. And even if did it for money, what of it? He did a good thing. And Zeus did what he had to do. Neither were wrong for what they did.

Zeus has way more faults then guys like... Hephaestus and Hades.

Hephaestus did one bad thing (it was pretty bad) and that was the end of it. Athena punished Arachne for being better then her and punishing Medusa for getting raped by Poseidon in her temple. And Hermes? He's the god of thieves and liars for starters. Although, Hermes is one of the better Gods too. Most of them are awful. Zeus wasn't the worst either (that would probably be Ares), but he was far from one of the good guys.


----------



## Reddan (Oct 17, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Most stories say that he was just helping people. And even if did it for money, what of it? He did a good thing. And Zeus did what he had to do. Neither were wrong for what they did.


Going against the Cosmic balance for money is not a good thing.


> Zeus has way more faults then guys like... Hephaestus and Hades.


Really? What faults does he have over Hephaestus who had a similar lust for women. Or Hades, who was never moved to mercy, committed adultery, kidnap and was greedy.


> Hephaestus did one bad thing (it was pretty bad) and that was the end of it. Athena punished Arachne for being better then her and punishing Medusa for getting raped by Poseidon in her temple. And Hermes? He's the god of thieves and liars.



Hephaestus does not have many myths about him, but name one where he is acting nobly.

Athena punished Arachne for daring to compare herself to a Goddess. It is not a bad thing to know your place.  Arachne also dared to mock the gods and weaved about all their faults and tried to make them look ridiculous. She had no respect that she owes her life to the gods.

The Medusa thing was unduly harsh. However, Athena was generally fair and compassionate.

Yes Hermes was the god of thieves and liars, but he was more a prankster, who never lied himself (after his first birthday at least). He guided the spirits of the dead, saved countless heroes and showed Leto respect when he refused to fight her.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

> Going against the Cosmic balance for money is not a good thing.



Saving lives.



> Really? What faults does he have over Hephaestus who had a similar lust for women. Or Hades, who was never moved to mercy, committed adultery, kidnap and was greedy.



Zeus commited several rapes for one thing. Hades was never moved to mercy? What about Orpheus. Heracles? Odysseus? The number of people he let pass through... He commited adultery once. Zeus commited adultery hundreds of times. He kidnapped. So did Zeus from what I remember. And Zeus gave him permission too. And when was he ever greedy?



> Hephaestus does not have many myths about him, but name one where he is acting nobly.



He has enough. How about when he tried to save the mother who through him away because he was ugly?



> Athena punished Arachne for daring to compare herself to a Goddess. It is not a bad thing to know your place. Arachne also dared to mock the gods and weaved about all their faults and tried to make them look ridiculous. She had no respect that she owes her life to the gods.



That's in one story. A lot of them have her simply being better then Athena, and Athena punishing her for it.



> The Medusa thing was unduly harsh. However, Athena was generally fair and compassionate.



Some times.



> Yes Hermes was the god of thieves and liars, but he was more a prankster, who never lied himself (after his first birthday at least). He guided the spirits of the dead, saved countless heroes and showed Leto respect when he refused to fight her.



Most of the "heroes" were bad guys themselves. Hermes was one of the better ones, but he wasn't perfect either. The closest one to being perfect was Hestia.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 17, 2011)

I3IgAl said:
			
		

> Oh and both could solo the HST.


Shall we  ?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

^Make the thread if you want.

And Arednad, Demeter was bad too. When Persephone ate the pomegranate, this one guy saw her and told Zeus. The rule was that if she ate something in the underworld she'd have to stay there. He was punished for it. He was just telling the truth.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 18, 2011)

Nemean Lion skin


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 18, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Athena punished Arachne for being better then her and punishing Medusa for getting raped by Poseidon in her temple.



That was one gigantic WHAT THE FUCK for me. Seriously, Athena should've been pissed at Poseidon for barging in her temple and  raping a woman in it, not to the woman who sought refuge in the temple of her Goddess and was unwillingly raped. But no, it was Medusa's fault. Wut?

That's the single event that put Athena on my goddess shit list. Also why I knew not to trust her in God of War - like I'd trust a goddess who acts that way when the one in the wrong is clearly the fellow god, not the mortal violated by him... fuck Athena sideways.

And of course by GoW3 it turns out it was all a big gambit by her to become the sole goddess with all the power. Except Kratos went "Hahaha, no, I will give this power to humanity. Bitch." and screwed her over. Serves her right.

/rant

Oh, and Athena was one of the goddesses who instigated the Trojan War. I say, if you aren't prepared for a mortal to pick another goddess over you, don't fucking ask that mortal to judge. Paris has all my sympathy because he was in a Catch-22 here - whichever goddess he chose, the other two would've hated his guts for it. And refusing was also not an option - saying 'no' when a god asks you to do something is a surefire way to get them pissed at you.

God, the Olympians were all dicks. Even the ones without them.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 18, 2011)

> That was one gigantic WHAT THE FUCK for me. Seriously, Athena should've been pissed at Poseidon for barging in her temple and raping a woman in it, not to the woman who sought refuge in the temple of her Goddess and was unwillingly raped. But no, it was Medusa's fault. Wut?
> 
> That's the single event that put Athena on my goddess shit list. Also why I knew not to trust her in God of War - like I'd trust a goddess who acts that way when the one in the wrong is clearly the fellow god, not the mortal violated by him... fuck Athena sideways.



Exactly. It's like with that other example of Apollo killing the Cyclopes because he couldn't do anything to Zeus. The Big 3 were Zeus, Poseidon, and Hades. Because she couldn't do anything to Poseidon she took it out on Athena. And yeah, Athena's not always trustworthy. She wasn't in Marvel, God of War, and I think that Kevin Sorbo show too.



> And of course by GoW3 it turns out it was all a big gambit by her to become the sole goddess with all the power. Except Kratos went "Hahaha, no, I will give this power to humanity. Bitch." and screwed her over. Serves her right.
> 
> /rant



 Kratos.



> Oh, and Athena was one of the goddesses who instigated the Trojan War. I say, if you aren't prepared for a mortal to pick another goddess over you, don't fucking ask that mortal to judge. Paris has all my sympathy because he was in a Catch-22 here - whichever goddess he chose, the other two would've hated his guts for it. And refusing was also not an option - saying 'no' when a god asks you to do something is a surefire way to get them pissed at you.
> 
> God, the Olympians were all dicks. Even the ones without them.



Yeah, she didn't expect him to choose one of the other. None of them did. They thought he'd choose them. It's also an example of Hermes and Zeus being dicks. They didn't want two of the Godesses angry at them for not being picked so they mad Paris do it. But Paris doesn't completely have my sympathy, while everyone was fighting for him he spent most of his time off of the battlefield.


----------



## RWB (Oct 18, 2011)

Strength:
Hercules easily wins.(holding up the sky)

Speed:
Debatable.

Weaponry:
Mjolnir would likely kill non-god Hercules, but it's not like a rock thrown by Hercules wouldn't kill Thor.

Mjolnir is not unstoppable, though. A giant used a shield that could block it at one point.


Basically, Thor has the advantage at range, but in hand to hand, Hercules tears him to shreds with laughable ease.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 19, 2011)

If hercules is wearing the Nemean Lion skin and Thor throws Mjolnir at him will it hurt him?


----------



## RWB (Oct 19, 2011)

Mjolnir always "strikes true". The shield was enchanted to be able to stop Mjolnir.

If there is a weak spot on Hercules, you can bet Mjolnir will hit it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 19, 2011)

> If hercules is wearing the Nemean Lion skin and Thor throws Mjolnir at him will it hurt him?



I doubt it. The skin is supposed to be invincible. That's why when Herc tried to smash the lion with his club it didn't work.


----------

